# DD alcohol delivery?



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

Should I sign up? I'm assuming it'll say alcohol delivery on request screen? So if I do sign up and don't like it I won't have to do them.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I signed up so I get the $15. Don’t know if I’ll ever do any alcohol deliveries.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

I do alcohol deliveries for DD and they are the best paying of all. So far they have been from one specific liquor store.
Not Walmart or anything like that. Fast in and out.
Just a couple extra steps in delivering. Scanning the barcode on the back of customer's ID/DL from within the app.

Here is something that happened a couple weeks ago.
I was offered a very good paying delivery from a sports bar.
The order included some margaritas that the app did not pickup as alcohol.
So, the first dasher that got the order happened to be underaged, and the people at the sports bar would not give him the order.
I got sent in and picked it up. Easy $20 for 2 miles.



MontcoUberDriver said:


> I signed up so I get the $15. Don't know if I'll ever do any alcohol deliveries.


What do you mean by the extra $15?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> I do alcohol deliveries for DD and they are the best paying of all. So far they have been from one specific liquor store.
> Not Walmart or anything like that. Fast in and out.
> Just a couple extra steps in delivering. Scanning the barcode on the back of customer's ID/DL from within the app.
> 
> ...


I got this email yesterday.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> I got this email yesterday.
> View attachment 549815
> View attachment 549823


HA!!! I never did that, nor was I ever asked. Lost $15!!


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Took the test. No email if I passed.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Same here. Probably never see my money.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Last week I did a dd delivery from an Asian restaurant that contained food and alcohol which was weird since I have delivered from that restaurant before and I didn't know they were able to, the app clearly notified me there was alcohol in the order and that I needed to id the customer before handing over the order, the app lets you scan the customers id bar code but it didn't work so all the info was filled manually, in the end it was a well paying order.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> I got this email yesterday.
> View attachment 549815
> View attachment 549823


I finally received the email.



Prius13 said:


> Took the test. No email if I passed.


Same. I know I passed but wondering if we will ever see the $15. It would be the best payout ever for 5 minutes of my time.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Uber1111uber said:


> Should I sign up? I'm assuming it'll say alcohol delivery on request screen? So if I do sign up and don't like it I won't have to do them.


Go ahead, do it. 
Oh, and dont forget all the potential liability that you will assume for delivering alcohol just to make an extra $20 &#128528;


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Did a few alcohol deliveries for UberEats and the tips were really good.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Finally got my $15!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Finally got my $15!


Does it show up in the app?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

MHR said:


> Does it show up in the app?


Yes


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Usually you’re picking up at a liquor store so you’ll know it’s alcohol. Then the app will tell you that you’ll need to scan the customers ID. Which is the part I hate because I can only get the scanner to work about half of the time, so you have to enter the info manually while the customer is standing there waiting


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ant bait


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> Usually you're picking up at a liquor store so you'll know it's alcohol. Then the app will tell you that you'll need to scan the customers ID. Which is the part I hate because I can only get the scanner to work about half of the time, so you have to enter the info manually while the customer is standing there waiting


The scanning failure has happened to me as well. I turned on my phone flashlight and it went through. I cannot be 100% sure, but my thinking is it needs a lot of light to scan correctly.


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

Which barcode do you scan? Our DL has one above the magnet-stripe, which looks like a real barcode (thick and thin lines, like at the grocery store); and then another one in the middle, which looks more like a long narrow QR code... or maybe it just looks like a TV showing static: no thick/thin bars.


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

Ignatowski said:


> Which barcode do you scan? Our DL has one above the magnet-stripe, which looks like a real barcode (thick and thin lines, like at the grocery store); *and then another one in the middle, which looks more like a long narrow QR code.*.. or maybe it just looks like a TV showing static: no thick/thin bars.


Bolded in your post:

There should be some numbers associated next to the barcode identifying the recipient. Also, the scanner won't pick up both barcodes, it will identify/confirm that specific barcode that's associated with that DOB.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> Usually you're picking up at a liquor store so you'll know it's alcohol. Then the app will tell you that you'll need to scan the customers ID. Which is the part I hate because I can only get the scanner to work about half of the time, so you have to enter the info manually while the customer is standing there waiting


Contactless delivery! Did you wear a hazmat suit? Apparently contactless deliveries are only important on non alcohol deliveries. Cheers! &#127867;


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

Mota-Driven said:


> Bolded in your post:
> 
> There should be some numbers associated next to the barcode identifying the recipient. Also, the scanner won't pick up both barcodes, it will identify/confirm that specific barcode that's associated with that DOB.


Here's what the back of our dl looks like. The DD app makes a box on the camera screen.. I can't tell which one to put inside the box. On both of my liquor deliveries I tried both, and neither seemed to work.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ignatowski said:


> Here's what the back of our dl looks like. The DD app makes a box on the camera screen.. I can't tell which one to put inside the box. On both of my liquor deliveries I tried both, and neither seemed to work.


I can't remember off hand which one it is, but most likely, if it won't scan, there isn't enough light. Try turning your phone's flashlight on.


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

Thanks for the tips. I found a guide on help.doordash.com that seems to say to put the whole D/L inside the 4-corder box (not just the barcode):








...so I'll give that a shot next time. Now that I think of it, the 4-corner box is the right aspect ratio for the whole card. It is not long and narrow like the two barcodes.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ignatowski said:


> Thanks for the tips. I found a guide on help.doordash.com that seems to say to put the whole D/L inside the 4-corder box (not just the barcode):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a liquor delivery last night, and I think you are right. You need the whole card. I was going in and out trying to get it to work, and then suddenly, it just clicked. 
Thanks for that detail!!!


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

I went out yesterday with enough confidence to accept a $12 alcohol delivery. This time I turned-on the flashlight in the app; tried getting the whole ID inside the box, but it did not "click"/register. It _did_ click each time I put just Barcode 1 inside the box, but it kept prompting me for manual input.

One thing I noticed: it only asked me for Name, birthdate and expiration. It did not ask me to manually input the D/L number at all this time. Our state's license has the D/L number in Barcode 1, so maybe the app _did_ scan the number OK, but still needed the additional info from Barcode 2.

I have since read that "Barcode 2" is a format called "PDF417". I downloaded a QR/PDF417 reader called "QR & Barcode Scanner" and tested my own license (I covered-up one barcode at a time so I could scan them separately) The PDF417 barcode (looks like a long skinny QR code) does include my name, birthdate, expiration date, D/L number and expiration date... everything DoorDash needs. The regular barcode (looks like those at the grocery store) contains only my D/L number and nothing else.

So I think the answer is: if this going to work with one scan, then you need to get the PDF417 barcode. If you have to, you can try just scanning the "normal" barcode, but then you'll need to manually enter name, birthday, exp date. Which is still easier than copying the D/L number.


----------

